# lost pup in Browns Canyon



## dapaddler (Sep 6, 2007)

lost my 2 yr old black dog named Kiva today accross from Ruby Mountain. Approximately 35lbs,green astral dog pfd. lotus ruffwear collar. please call 479 301 5421 $REWARD$


----------



## michalwolk82 (Mar 8, 2012)

Lost from shore or a raft??


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

have you contacted any of the outfitters and also AHRA Lost and Found?

Good luck getting the pup back,

-AH


----------



## dapaddler (Sep 6, 2007)

KIVA is HOME! 
THANKS MB for all the support and advice.


----------



## michalwolk82 (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh good!! Browns Canyon is not a good place for a dog in the water right now. Where was Kiva found??


----------

